# wine bottle gift boxes



## bg7mm (Sep 28, 2012)

found this link some of you might be interested in for wine bottle gift boxes, ordered the double bottle gift boxes to try, comes in cases of 20

http://www.mrtakeoutbags.com/store/wine-bottle-boxes.html?gclid=COGgv57M2bICFQcGnQodNX8AmA


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 28, 2012)

After a lot of reseach on this a few years ago I came up with this place you might want to look at also.

http://www.truefabrications.com/


----------



## bg7mm (Sep 29, 2012)

neat site dan, quite abit more to choose from, 
question-do you know a place to buy wooden wine boxes?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 29, 2012)

Other than The above site I listed I do not. They have cherry and oak gift boxes on their site but I believe they are arounf 20-25 dollars a piece.


----------

